# Young, employed people in Spain get a 30% rent reduction????



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

A neighbour told my daughter that all young people (under30?), employed in Spain (or Marbella?) are eligible for a 30% contribution/ rebate towards their rent (presumably from the Government?). 

The neighbour is on holiday for a few weeks, but has promised to take her to the office where you sort this out, when she returns.

Naturally we're very sceptical - but curious, too. Anyone heard of such a scheme?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It was a scheme launched in more prosperous times (2007), to be financed by the autonomous communities. I don't know if it's still going, or even if it ever got off the ground.
El Gobierno aprueba una renta de 210 euros al mes para ayudar a los jóvenes a pagar el alquiler - PSOE


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

English description of the scheme here:
News from Spain: Subsidies for renting accommodation in Spain


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Alacalaina, from your links I've googled and come up with some more info. It seems the scheme certainly got off the ground, albeit with many problems in administering it.

El Gobierno aprueba una renta de 210 euros al mes para ayudar a los jóvenes a pagar el alquiler - PSOE

I can't decide what to think of this scheme. I know it can be hard for youngsters to find the money for upfront rent together with a deposit, etc. which allows them to accept a job away from home and set out on an independant life, but this initiative seems unsustainably generous. 

I wonder how well it is policed, could be ripe for abuse with qualifying claimants receiving payment for homes rented in their name but actually housing their entire family, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

I know in Cantabria it's called the _Renta Basica de Emancipacion_
More info for the autonomous community of Cantabria can be found here: Ayuda de jóvenes con edades entre los 22 y 30 años (RBE)

You might just want to search "renta basica de emancipacion" + ***name of your community here***


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

She won't qualify but it could be very helpful to those on lower salaries, if it continues - the initial agreement was, I understand, believe for four years from 2007-2011.


----------

